# twm a través de gdm

## antogc

buenas, estoy probando unas cosillas con gdm y twm me hustaría poder arrancar twm  desde gdm y con autologin...en ubuntu es facil pq simplemente pones la opciopn de autologin en el gdm.conf y en el inicio de sessión de gdm le dices que siempre inicie twm por defecto...esto me brinda posibilidades en cuando a poder modificar a mi gusto las opciones de twm y demas....el tema es q en gentoo no se como arrancar twm por defecto..en /etc/X11/Sessions solo esta Xterminal y Gnome....se me ocurrió intentar arrancar twm desde la sesion Xterminal mirando el script y demas pro no lo he conseguido....

estoy seguro de q tiene q a ver una forma mas facil...

alguna idea'??

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> buenas, estoy probando unas cosillas con gdm y twm me hustaría poder arrancar twm  desde gdm y con autologin...en ubuntu es facil pq simplemente pones la opciopn de autologin en el gdm.conf y en el inicio de sessión de gdm le dices que siempre inicie twm por defecto...esto me brinda posibilidades en cuando a poder modificar a mi gusto las opciones de twm y demas....el tema es q en gentoo no se como arrancar twm por defecto..en /etc/X11/Sessions solo esta Xterminal y Gnome....se me ocurrió intentar arrancar twm desde la sesion Xterminal mirando el script y demas pro no lo he conseguido....
> 
> estoy seguro de q tiene q a ver una forma mas facil...
> 
> alguna idea'??

 

No uso gdm pero creo recordar que las sesiones que salen en su menú las toma de /etc/X11/Sessions/*

Si es así, es tan sencillo como añadir un script en dicho directorio que lance twm (y más cosas si quieres), por ejemplo, podrías crear un archivo /etc/X11/Sessions/twm que contenga algo como:

```

#!/bin/bash

pypanel&

/usr/bin/twm

```

O lo que sea. Quizás necesites darle permisos de ejecución, eso depende de como gdm lance el script. En cuanto al autologin, ahí no te puedo ayudar, pero creo recordar que tanto kdm como gdm tenían alguna opción por ahí para eso... Lo que no se es como de escondida estará. Segúramente un usuario de gdm te pueda ayudar mejor que yo en ese aspecto concreto.

----------

## antogc

el codigo no funciona....investigare a ver si veo uno de ejemplo en internet....

----------

## antogc

por cierto...ya q estamos con inicio de sesiones y demas...como puedo hacer para que en el arranque de gentoo...se me vea una pantallita...(en plan como la barra de progreso de ubuntu)...para que no se vea los runleves y demas...es posible???

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> por cierto...ya q estamos con inicio de sesiones y demas...como puedo hacer para que en el arranque de gentoo...se me vea una pantallita...(en plan como la barra de progreso de ubuntu)...para que no se vea los runleves y demas...es posible???

 

Si. Basca por ahí sobre "bootsplash" en los wikis de gentoo y el foro.

La última vez que probé eso fue hace como dos años al menos así que prefiero no darte indicaciones yo mismo porque eso cambia cada dos días y seguramente te orientaría mal. Pero con la cantidad de información que hay no deberías tener problemas.

Lo único seguro que te puedo decir es que necesitas tener la consola configurada para usar un driver gráfico framebuffer (en modo texto puro no funcionará por supuesto).

Saludos.

----------

## antogc

parece imposible pro no soy capaz de iniciar con login de gdm un scritorio grafico como twm o jwm...he emergido jwm que me crea la xsession q simplemente ahce un /usr/bin/jwm....

pro lo q no soy capaz es decirle a gdm que arranque con el twm o el jwm...siempre me arranca gnome...

alguna idea??

----------

## ekz

Una solución alternativa a tu problema, sería lanzar directamente startx por medio del servicio local.start, sin embargo eso lanzaría las X como root.

Con este tip uno puede conseguir entorno gráfico con autologin sin utilizar un login manager (g|k|xdm).

```
cd /home/ekz

su -c "startxfce4" ekz &>.xsession-errors
```

Agregando eso a local.start (o a local_start() si usas OpenRC) y obviamente cambiando "ekz" por tu nombre de usuario; en tu caso dices que lanzando startx a secas si inicia con twm, así que con cambiar startxfce4 por startx debería funcionar.

Yo también agregué esto a local.stop

```
killall X &>/dev/null
```

Aclaro que si se usa el arranque de servicios en paralelo con baselayout-1 puede haber veces las X no carguen, pero reinciando a mano el servicio local se soluciona

Saludos

----------

## antogc

efectivamente a traves del local.start se puede logar en consola y despues ejecutar startx...pero el tema es necesito hacerlo con gdm para hacer autologin en una maquina virtual a traves de Xephyr y xdmcp por lo q es necesario hacerlo por gdm...

con ubunto es facil pq simplemente selecciones en el inicio del gdm por defecto twm y en el script de twm ya puedo arrancar terminales y demas....

es por esto que necesito arrancar el gdm, autologarme y cargarme un escritorio de peso ligero....

gracias de todas formas...

----------

## Coghan

En gdm se puede iniciar twm desde la entrada 'custom session' en la opción sesión, cuando la elijas te pregunta si quieres usarla como predeterminada.

Para configurar la autoentrada en gdm ejecuta 'sudo gdmsetup' y en la pestaña seguridad puedes activar la entrada automática.

----------

